# Come Playoff Time



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Well since it's basically set in stone what are our chances of beating San Antonio in the 2nd round


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

very good...I dont think they can play with us...

this team is coming up huge with the amont of injuries its had. Come playoff time thier confidence will be very high and if the teams actually healthy look out.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

I think so too, unless duncan gets time to heal his foot I think we might have a good chance.

OT Question: Is there a Dirk Fanclub in here I don't think I've seen one or an active one


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Very good as long as we are healthy. I don't see any reason tht we can't beat them. A lot of bickering about our rebounding and defense are slowly disappearing and rightfully so. While we don't have a true low post presence we can get rebounds and blocked shots from Damp/Diop. We have outside shooters in terry and dirk. Midrange in Dirk/Howard/Stack/Daniels. Not to mention the fact that these guys can get to the rack including Harris. With Avery at coach we are mentally tougher than the years before. All in all if Dirk steps it up like he usually does in the playoffs(excluding last year I mean he wasn't BAD but we just needed more) then there is no reason for me to say we cannot beat the Spurs.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I am more scared of the Suns then the Spurs.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

I have a tremendous amount of respect for the Spurs. That team is going to be tough for anyone to play, period. They will bring their game in the playoffs and won't be just coasting.

That said, this year I don't fear the Spurs like I would've in years past. I believe this team is more energetic, more physically gifted, deeper, and has more well rounded talent than the Spurs. But on top of that I think having Avery run the show full time has made the team tougher. And let's not forget that guys like JET, Devin, Damp all have playoff experience now which they didn't have before. Stack is a tough cookie and has been balling like a maniac. Dirk's nickname should be Mr. Consistency. He gives you the 20+ points, plus boards, and even some blocks now every night. He actually does a pretty decent job defending in the low post now, to be honest. Jason Terry is a cold blooded killer in the clutch. I could go on and on about these guys, but man...

Don't ever underestimate the Spurs. But the Mavs are right there. And you can see it this year where you couldn't before.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

You got is Mavs_Fan, don't underestimate the Spurs. The Mavs are better and a more legit title contender this season than ever before, but to put down the Spurs as if they aren't all that good is another thing, especially if the Spurs win the division. Honestly, that's going to be the bottom line IMO in this matchup, whomever gets homecourt advantage over the other will advance.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

should this matchup actually happen i'm picking Dallas because they will have home-court.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> The Mavs are better and a more legit title contender this season than ever before, but to put down the Spurs as if they aren't all that good is another thing, especially if the Spurs win the division.


I agree completely. People are making too much (way, way too much) out of the Pistons beating San Antonio twice. I often wonder what Detroit's record would be right now if they had suffered as many injuries this year as the Mavs have. Even Spurs especially with Manu have had a lot more health to deal with than Detroit.

But the postseason is a whole different ballgame.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> I agree completely. People are making too much (way, way too much) out of the Pistons beating San Antonio twice. I often wonder what Detroit's record would be right now if they had suffered as many injuries this year as the Mavs have. Even Spurs especially with Manu have had a lot more health to deal with than Detroit.
> 
> But the postseason is a whole different ballgame.


it's like the Finals have already started...stupid biased ESPN *****s...


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Yea the pistons have been SO healthy all year, but thats just how the cookie crumbles. I think us playing without some of our players will help us come playoff time because it is showing us how to play with who/what we have. I cannot lie and say I am not worried about the spurs "defending champs" nor the suns when Amare gets back, because I sure as hell am. The suns could be a REAL problem if he comes back and the click man.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I think Dallas and Phoenix are the 2 best teams in the West. I'm probably not making any friends in the San Antonio forum by saying that though. :biggrin:


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

playing heavy mins with the Pistons starters might be there only downfall


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

At this point, if there's any lock for the Finals, it's Detroit. They are just simply playing amazing ball, and I don't see anything letting up unless injury strikes. The West is more difficult to predict because the competition is better and deeper, so anything can go. Who knows how good Phoenix will be playing when Amare returns?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Amare said once he returns PHX won't be stopped


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Why do I have a feeling that Amare might reinjure his knee before the end of the season


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I have a feeling that toughing out these wins is gonna be really great for us...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I can never underestimate the Spurs, but we can beat them this year. It's perfect, they have been hampered by injuries. After all, we are the best in the West. The only other team i'm afraid of is the Suns, only because of how well they have played without Amare. Hopefully he needs the rest of the season to recover.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Don't know why I'm saying this but....

Come play off time I think you guys should fear only one team, the Lakers. Not because they're good, but only because it seems like those Lakers have your number.

Meh, I think it sucks that the Clippers are in 5th place right now, we're going to be forced to play either the Mavs or the Spurs... both are the worst 1st round matchups I can think of.


----------

